# RUMOR: Trade Talks of a KNICKS/MAVS Trade on Draft Night.....



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

Word has it that the knicks and mavs are interested in dealing with one another...and the trade that has been talking up a storm is this...

Knicks Trade to Mavericks:
LATRELL SPREWELL + KURT THOMAS + FRANK WILLIAMS + 2003 2ND ROUND PICK

Mavs Trade to Knicks:
MICHAEL FINLEY + RAEF LAFRENTZ

Who knows what will happen next???


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Do you have a legit source to this rumor?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

why would dallas do that trade?? only makes sense for NY imo


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Actually, when looking at it, Dallas rids themselves of long-term contracts. Dallas would be unreal if Mourning signed with them. The Frank Williams throw-in does not help Dallas at all. But check it out:

PG- Nash
SG- Sprewell
SF- Nowitzki
PF- Thomas
C- Mourning
6- Van Exel

A combination of scorers, defenders, and rebounders.

NY is back in the playoffs too:

PG- Ward/Eisley
SG- Houston
SF- Finley
PF- McDyess (IF healthy, and that's a big IF)
C- Lafrentz

However, I would still like to see a source.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

that would be awsome for us and it might actually happen, cuban has been svoring over thomas and spreewell in his origional position would be good for them on the other side knicks get a center they needed and an allstar in finley i would love to see this trade happen


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

I'm not a fan of this proposal...

Finley is the obvious draw to this deal, but he has five years remaining on his contract, which would keep him locked here until he's 35.

Raef, on the other hand, has a ridiculous contract (maxed out with six years remaining) and doesn't even have the production level to make it even *reasonable* to desire him.

Plus we lose Dirty Kurty...who, besides Antonio, is the only thing keeping our front line from being capable of being sponsored by the Mr. Softee company. Unless we sign another capable bigman with the MLE, replacing Dirty Kurty with Raef on this team would simply be *unacceptable* as far as I'm concerned

So I guess I can totally understand wanting Finley, although it would definitely be a stretch to eat that *nasty* contract of his...at least we can still expect him to be quite a productive player (although he certainly isn't the defender that Latrell is...) But Raef just absolutely pushes this trade over the edge of awfulness. If I'm Layden, I am NOT swallowing the rancid contract of another mediocre player.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I agree, we'd have to sign some other hard nosed, dirty work player because we'd definitely miss that about Thomas. It's the stuff that you just can't get from stat sheets.

Finley is a great improvement over Spree in my opinion though. Similar energy, and better offensively. Plus we get to keep our #9 pick. Overall, I like it. Especially if Vujanic comes over.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I REFUSE to watch LaFrentz in a Knicks jersey for 7 years. 2010 before we'd get rid of this guy.. NOOO.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Its a very Scott Layden deal though... how much sense doe this deal make.... non whatsoever.... therefore looks a real chance to go ahead


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

Exactly, mellamyne. It just *reeks* of a Layden-esque deal, doesn't it? This proposal ranks right up there with the Latrell-for-KVH rumors as the rumors that I hate so badly, but I'm absolutely terrified that Layden would pull the trigger on. Hell, I'm still certain that Layden is going to make a push to acquire Van Horn for Latrell again, but I'm just hoping he doesn't add our lottery pick this time. :uhoh:

Either way, like I said...if Cuban wants to give us Finley for Latrell and the #31 or something, then fine - let's talk (wishful thinking!  ), but until then, I don't ever want to hear any more "rumors" that involve Raef and his NASTY contract!

There's no reason for us to desire such a mediocre player with such a god-awful contract.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

this trade is pathetic, though I agree it looks like if Layden can bring in another scrub white guy he would do it. Imagine at one point in the season looking on the court and seeing a frontcout of Knight, Doleac and Lafrentz. If this ever happens I think I'll shoot myself.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The PHANTOM</b>!
> Word has it that the knicks and mavs are interested in dealing with one another...and the trade that has been talking up a storm is this...
> 
> Knicks Trade to Mavericks:
> ...


But according to you the Knicks deal Spreewell to the Clippers for Brand?

This guy always portrays his weird trade ideas as " rumors" without ever backing them up.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The PHANTOM</b>!
> Word has it that the knicks and mavs are interested in dealing with one another...and the trade that has been talking up a storm is this...
> 
> Knicks Trade to Mavericks:
> ...


Please be true. Please!


----------

